# Where is Poulter Moving to



## GB72 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ian Poulter has just announced that he is no longer Puma or Cobra endorsed so anyone know who he is moving to. Is it much of a loss to Cobra and Puma, especially in Europe.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Callaway or back to adidas TM?  Or even Titleist FJ?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 15, 2014)

He was plugging the new Pro V on twitter earlier so Titleist could be a good call


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just saw this tweet from the man himself would would rule out TM and Callaway

@IanJamesPoulter: The New @titlesit golf ball is superb. Feels softer around the green, Solid off the tee. It's worth grabbing a sleeve to try folks.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 15, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Just saw this tweet from the man himself would would rule out TM and Callaway

@IanJamesPoulter: The New @titlesit golf ball is superb. Feels softer around the green, Solid off the tee. It's worth grabbing a sleeve to try folks.
		
Click to expand...


pretty sure hes been playing the prov1 while using cobra clubs.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 16, 2014)

Titleist were already one of his sponsors


----------



## bozza (Oct 16, 2014)

Taylormade? 

They have got the money behind them to tempt him with a big contract.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 16, 2014)

bozza said:



			Taylormade? 

They have got the money behind them to tempt him with a big contract.
		
Click to expand...

Aaah. my favourite player. 

Not sure any sane company would pay big money for him as he's not really a proven winner, and after his last efforts in the Ryder Cup it's doubtful he'll get a captain pick in the next one, so needs his form to increase dramatically to get on.

Also I'm assuming he always wears his own brand clothes so there's less opportunity for sponsors to get their moneys worth out of him with clothes.  And the way he was spraying his shots around at Gleneagles I'm not sure manufacturers will be rushing to associate themselves with his clubs.

But on the other hand like him or loath him, he is one of the few golfers that at least try to come across a bit different and will attract more of the youth vote, so there is probably some value in sponsoring him from that angle.  But his form on the course needs to improve a bit.

And with regards to the OPs question, as they have Rickeeee who kind of does what Poulter does (wears clothes in silly colours) but is also challenging in majors all the time and has a very big media profile, then it's no great loss to lose Poulter.  May be he's gone as Cobra said that most of their focus would be on Rickeeee now?


----------



## One Planer (Oct 16, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Just saw this tweet from the man himself would would rule out TM and Callaway

@IanJamesPoulter: The New @*titlesit* golf ball is superb. Feels softer around the green, Solid off the tee. It's worth grabbing a sleeve to try folks.
		
Click to expand...

It would also help if he could spell his 'potential' sponsors name correctly :smirk:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2014)

Gareth said:



			It would also help if he could spell his 'potential' sponsors name correctly :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Potato
Potatoe

Tee Hee


----------



## One Planer (Oct 16, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Potato
Potatoe

Tee Hee 

Click to expand...

Bit of a difference Phil :thup:


----------



## dufferman (Oct 16, 2014)

He used to be sponsored by Taylormade before Puma / Cobra, so not sure he'd go back. I assume he'll want to continue pushing IJP Design so a company who do not do / focus on clothing like Srixon, Ping, Titleist or Callaway would make sense. Lots of new clubs from Srixon and Calaway recently so maybe he'd be tempted with brand new to market kit?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2014)

I wouldn't rule out TM but does it really matter. Certainly in the UK I don't think Puma/Cobra have enough market share for it to make that much difference to sales (as much as any player endorsement can) and no doubt he'll make it public as soon as the deal's signed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Aaah. my favourite player. 

Not sure any sane company would pay big money for him as he's not really a proven winner, and after his last efforts in the Ryder Cup it's doubtful he'll get a captain pick in the next one, so needs his form to increase dramatically to get on.

Also I'm assuming he always wears his own brand clothes so there's less opportunity for sponsors to get their moneys worth out of him with clothes.  And the way he was spraying his shots around at Gleneagles I'm not sure manufacturers will be rushing to associate themselves with his clubs.

But on the other hand like him or loath him, he is one of the few golfers that at least try to come across a bit different and will attract more of the youth vote, so there is probably some value in sponsoring him from that angle.  But his form on the course needs to improve a bit.

And with regards to the OPs question, as they have Rickeeee who kind of does what Poulter does (wears clothes in silly colours) but is also challenging in majors all the time and has a very big media profile, then it's no great loss to lose Poulter.  May be he's gone as Cobra said that most of their focus would be on Rickeeee now?
		
Click to expand...

Poulter is injured and has been for about 4 months - got a wrist injury that needs surgery 

Despite him supposedly having a poor season his price money was still around a million 

Sane golf companies would jump at the chance to kit him for clubs because he is a marketing dream and will always be talked about and focused on

He constantly gets written off but comes back again - I have no doubt he will be back playing in the next Ryder Cup and he will pick up a multi million pound kit deal


----------



## rob_golf1 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm having a punt on him going to Callaway. They've recently spent some dosh signing up a few big name starts; Henrik Stenson, Matteo Mannasero, Simon Dyson, so I wouldn't be surprised if they've got him on board! Either way, he is still going to attract interest being on of 'Englands' better golfers...


----------



## Joff (Oct 16, 2014)

IJP irons


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2014)

Would be more of an issue if Fowler had not come on so much this year. He is the dominant figure there now. He suits the Cobra profile well so it is a little bit of a surprise, going to another brand he will be a smaller fish in a bigger pond compared to where he is now.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 16, 2014)

dufferman said:



			He used to be sponsored by Taylormade before Puma / Cobra, so not sure he'd go back. I assume he'll want to continue pushing IJP Design so a company who do not do / focus on clothing like Srixon, Ping, Titleist or Callaway would make sense. Lots of new clubs from Srixon and Calaway recently so maybe he'd be tempted with brand new to market kit?
		
Click to expand...

Srixon's a good shout, they're really coming into the market strong this year, and having a recognised name like Poulter could really help them. Lynx could be a possibility too. Not a particularly big brand, but made a big splash at the golf show Rick Shiels attended recently, and their new range of gear is very bold, and "out there", so could suit Poulter's style perfectly.

Edit: Here's the pic I was looking for. Lynx's new shafts on their driver:


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2014)

GB72 said:



			He was plugging the new Pro V on twitter earlier so Titleist could be a good call
		
Click to expand...

He's played the pro v for years, that won't be a clue.

I'd suggest it's Callaway as they pay top dollar and Poulter wont move for peanuts, maybe even Nike.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil;1159899[[B said:
			
		


			Poulter is injured and has been for about 4 months - got a wrist injury that needs surgery

Despite him supposedly having a poor season his price money was still around a million 

Sane golf companies would jump at the chance to kit him for clubs because he is a marketing dream and will always be talked about and focused on

He constantly gets written off but comes back again - I have no doubt he will be back playing in the next Ryder Cup and he will pick up a multi million pound kit deal
		
Click to expand...

So he was more than happy to try and promote 'Brand Poulter' by playing in the Ryder Cup, whilst at the same time knowing he was injured and that any number of players could have done a better job than he did in the end.  Thus jepardising Europe's chances of winning in the pursuit of personal glory. Typical Poulter, it's all about one person, Poulter.  Not a team player in my opinion.

And as for earning a million then quite a few do that on the PGA tour without ever getting in contention, they are called journeymen and that's why the PGA tour is such an attraction.

And as for the next Ryder Cup then I'll wager you 10 of your English pounds with you that he is not there in a playing capacity. He will be an assistant captain.

Gone Fishing........


----------



## Matty2803 (Oct 16, 2014)

Poulter... hmm.

Would he be making IJP clubs??!!

If not I think Nike or Taylormade.

Also^^ Lynx is a good call!


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 16, 2014)

If I was a betting man, I'd go with Lynx. They're going really big at the golf shows, and have a lot of really bold equipment, very similar to Cobra, something that definitely suits Poulter and his personality. Getting Poulter on board would be a real signal of intent from them, and I can definitely see it happening.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			So he was more than happy to try and promote 'Brand Poulter' by playing in the Ryder Cup, whilst at the same time knowing he was injured and that any number of players could have done a better job than he did in the end.  Thus jepardising Europe's chances of winning in the pursuit of personal glory. Typical Poulter, it's all about one person, Poulter.  Not a team player in my opinion.

And as for earning a million then quite a few do that on the PGA tour without ever getting in contention, they are called journeymen and that's why the PGA tour is such an attraction.

And as for the next Ryder Cup then I'll wager you 10 of your English pounds with you that he is not there in a playing capacity. He will be an assistant captain.

Gone Fishing........
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

That is all


----------



## cookelad (Oct 16, 2014)

No way he'll go to Nike (famous last words) as all their athletes have to wear Nike clothing! 

Lynx look like a good bet though!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2014)

Both Ping and Titliest been mentioned


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2014)

ask me if I care


----------



## dufferman (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Srixon's a good shout, they're really coming into the market strong this year, and having a recognised name like Poulter could really help them. Lynx could be a possibility too. Not a particularly big brand, but made a big splash at the golf show Rick Shiels attended recently, and their new range of gear is very bold, and "out there", so could suit Poulter's style perfectly.

Edit: Here's the pic I was looking for. Lynx's new shafts on their driver:






Click to expand...

I'm not sure - he actually isn't as 'out there' as he was 10 years ago with his Union Jack trousers and all that. I think possibly Srixon or Titleist.


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't see Lynx at all, he'll be going somewhere with equipment that he thinks will revitalise his game, and Lynx wouldn't do that.

Callaway/Ping/Srixon are all good calls, as none of them would require clothing contract to be part of it, whereas TM/Nike would.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 16, 2014)

Poulter is getting on a bit now. 

Ping?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			ask me if I care
		
Click to expand...

Do you care?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			ask me if I care
		
Click to expand...

Do you care?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 16, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Do you care?
		
Click to expand...


LOL You beat me to it


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			If I was a betting man, I'd go with Lynx. They're going really big at the golf shows, and have a lot of really bold equipment, very similar to Cobra, something that definitely suits Poulter and his personality. Getting Poulter on board would be a real signal of intent from them, and I can definitely see it happening.
		
Click to expand...

Plus he'd smell very nice as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			ask me if I care
		
Click to expand...

Care enough to post on the thread


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Srixon's a good shout, they're really coming into the market strong this year, and having a recognised name like Poulter could really help them. Lynx could be a possibility too. Not a particularly big brand, but made a big splash at the golf show Rick Shiels attended recently, and their new range of gear is very bold, and "out there", so could suit Poulter's style perfectly.

Edit: Here's the pic I was looking for. Lynx's new shafts on their driver:






Click to expand...


mad adey is going to love those shafts.   much nicer than plain old pink!  :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Do you care?
		
Click to expand...

sharp as a super sharp witty thing............bet you love slapstick and people falling in swimming pools:rofl:


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2014)

cookelad said:



			No way he'll go to Nike (famous last words) *as all their athletes have to wear Nike clothing! *

Lynx look like a good bet though!
		
Click to expand...

Thats the deal breaker with them I suppose.

Poulter is a money man, I see it being Callaway.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Care enough to post on the thread
		
Click to expand...

care about the thread, tick:thup: Care about who's going to pay Poulter a zillion quid, :thumbsdownsmiley:



p.s I see you've not changed in the last month I've been in Oregon playing golf on the am tour.


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Both Ping and Titliest been mentioned
		
Click to expand...

Both would be a major surprise, Titleist don't pay well and tend to have upcoming players or players that have been with them for years, like wise Ping who i believe pay modestly but reward performance. Again most Ping players have been their years and few move in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2014)

Won't be Lynx and won't be Titleist (in my own opinion). I wonder if he could go Ping though although Cally pay top dollar for their stable. Ultimately does it matter. As for being all about Poulter in the RC, that's so wide of the mark. Has there ever been a more dedicated team player since Seve? Had his injury been that serious to actually jepordise his ability to play I have no doubt he'd have let McGinley know and no way would he have played or tried to play if he didn't think he could get it round and do a job


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			care about the thread, tick:thup: Care about who's going to pay Poulter a zillion quid, :thumbsdownsmiley:



p.s I see you've not changed in the last month I've been in Oregon playing golf on the am tour.
		
Click to expand...

There was me thinking I saw blackballed next to your name 

Anyway back to the op

Callaway is a good shout - allows him to stick with his own clothing and ball deal


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm going for Howson..   He'll be thinking of all that exposure in the Argos catalogues.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*There was me thinking I saw blackballed next to your name *

Anyway back to the op

Callaway is a good shout - allows him to stick with his own clothing and ball deal
		
Click to expand...

you did, not the first time and probably not the last. You should try it.


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I'm going for Howson..   He'll be thinking of all that exposure in the Argos catalogues.
		
Click to expand...

I actually laughed out loud at that, brilliant :rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 16, 2014)

I heard a rumour that Alex @ Orka was going to break open the petty cash tin and offer him twenty four quid, half a pack of chewing gum and a free night out in MK. It could happen people!


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe he'll join RickG at Benross :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I'm going for Howson..   He'll be thinking of all that exposure in the Argos catalogues.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Brilliant


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wilson was a rumour i heard very underestimated brand


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Oct 16, 2014)

I may be wrong but I thought TM and Callaway only did full deals? Which would include using their own balls?? May be a deal breaker if he likes pro v1s so much?

But like I said I could be completely wrong with the whole all in one out deal thing. I for one hope he goes back to TM being a big fan of the brand.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jamie Donaldson just signed a deal with TM which wasn't a full deal. He's only signed to use their drivers, woods and hybrids, carry a TM bag, and wear TM headwear.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 16, 2014)

could he be joining luke at mizuno?   their new driver is crazy enough for him.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2014)

I know a guy who's in with the European tour in a capacity- no its not the same guy liverpoolphil knows:rofl:- and he said the practice ground talk was Nike. He also added "..but who gives a rats ass, right..." I have to agree with him

p.s he's a yank


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Jamie Donaldson just signed a deal with TM which wasn't a full deal. He's only signed to use their drivers, woods and hybrids, carry a TM bag, and wear TM headwear.
		
Click to expand...

Ah then look like I was wrong! No surprise there!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2014)

Think it's just Nike who insist on full deals


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			could he be joining luke at mizuno?   their new driver is crazy enough for him.
		
Click to expand...

He's not a good enough ball striker for Mizunos :rofl:


----------



## Ethan (Oct 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I know a guy who's in with the European tour in a capacity- no its not the same guy liverpoolphil knows:rofl:- and he said the practice ground talk was Nike. He also added "..but who gives a rats ass, right..." I have to agree with him

p.s he's a yank
		
Click to expand...

Nike?

And Poulter is such good friends with Tiger.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Poulter is getting on a bit now. 

Ping?
		
Click to expand...




Ethan said:



			Nike?

And Poulter is such good friends with Tiger.
		
Click to expand...


on form today!  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Poulter is getting on a bit now. 

Ping?
		
Click to expand...


:clap::clap:


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Nike?

And Poulter is such good friends with Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger doesnt own Nike..........last I heard, plus I have no idea nor care, its my insider who said the rest dont care either


----------



## GB72 (Oct 16, 2014)

The only reason that I picked up on the plugging of the Pro V1 is that it is something that I have not seen him do on Twitter before. 

Nike would seem to be a strange fit based on their players normally being kitted out head to toe in Nike gear (unless there are problems with his IJP design company that we do not know about).

Not really sure who Poulter is a good match for now. He is a bit old to fit with the young and dynamic brands like Puma/Cobra but really does not seem to be a great match for the likes of Titleist or Ping either. My bet would be Callaway who seem to be more focused on the european market now and that would make this a decent signing. Wilson Staff would also seem a good fit.


----------



## matt611 (Oct 16, 2014)

Orka


----------



## moogie (Oct 16, 2014)

Dunlop
C/O mike Ashley @ sports direct




Or maybe callaway....?


----------



## crazygolfer (Oct 16, 2014)

Mizuno or Wilson.... I think , 

Anyone picking up his book when it comes out?


----------



## Conman85 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hope it's not Nike! I like Nike equipment and that stain joining them would put me off buying more.


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 16, 2014)

Conman85 said:



			Hope it's not Nike! I like Nike equipment and *that stain* joining them would put me off buying more.
		
Click to expand...




CMAC said:



			I know a guy who's in with the European tour in a capacity- no its not the same guy liverpoolphil knows:rofl:- and he said the practice ground talk was Nike. He also added "..but who gives a rats ass, right..." I have to agree with him

Click to expand...








I know a guy that knows a guys auntie in the trade says its Cleveland. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2014)

Conman85 said:



			Hope it's not Nike! I like Nike equipment and that stain joining them would put me off buying more.
		
Click to expand...

First off - "stain" ?!

Second - do you buy clothes because of who wears them ?!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 16, 2014)

do nike not brand a TW range of clothing? I can see Not just poulter signing, but nike buying IJP and you can then get IJP by Nike trousers etc etc... Keeps both parties very happy!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			I know a guy that knows a guys auntie in the trade says its Cleveland. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Who apparently are no longer going to produce irons or woods, they are changing to Srixon. All very confusing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			do nike not brand a TW range of clothing? I can see Not just poulter signing, but nike buying IJP and you can then get IJP by Nike trousers etc etc... Keeps both parties very happy!
		
Click to expand...

IJP clothing is just round thr corner and a FC wife works there 

Will see if they know abything but will be surprised if IJP clothing changes


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 16, 2014)

i heard it was going to be PING he is getting on a bit and needs the help the G30's would give him,he would slot in nicely between BUBBA and WESTY


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 16, 2014)

It's Callaway,I know people who know people.




I could have made that up


----------



## c1973 (Oct 16, 2014)

Skegness?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 16, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Poulter is getting on a bit now. 

Ping?
		
Click to expand...


What I thought


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Srixon's a good shout, they're really coming into the market strong this year, and having a recognised name like Poulter could really help them....
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting GMac isn't a sufficiently recognised name? I guess it's not!



CMAC said:



			I know a guy who's in with the European tour in a capacity- no its not the same guy liverpoolphil knows:rofl:- and he said the practice ground talk was Nike. He also added "..but who gives a rats ass, right..." I have to agree with him

p.s he's a yank
		
Click to expand...

I'm with CMAC and his ET contact.... who cares/gives a rat's ass! Though nice bit of TM style self/pre publicity.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 17, 2014)

Wasn't there rumours of g mac moving? This could open up a nice spot a srixon and still allow him to wear his own brand clothing


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 17, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Are you suggesting GMac isn't a sufficiently recognised name? I guess it's not!
		
Click to expand...

Good point. Forgot about GMac. Matsuyama probably their most marketable player though tbh, given how big Srixon are in Japan.


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 21, 2014)

All will be revealed today, according to Mr Poulter himself.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 21, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			All will be revealed today, according to Mr Poulter himself.
		
Click to expand...

I'm beside myself:smirk:


----------



## PieMan (Oct 21, 2014)

He's going to Benross - . He was one the winners of GM's 'Be a tour pro' competition.....!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 21, 2014)

&#128514;



BTatHome said:



			All will be revealed today, according to Mr Poulter himself.
		
Click to expand...

His bag deal was revealed yesterday for rest of the season........... IJP tour issue!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like it is tomorrow


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 21, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			&#128514;

His bag deal was revealed yesterday for rest of the season........... IJP tour issue!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, which to me says it isn't a fully recognised name like Callaway, Nike, Ping etc, as they would normally have bag deals as well. I'm intrigued as to who he is going with.

His new bag is superb though...got one myself!


----------



## One Planer (Oct 21, 2014)

Journeyman?


----------



## Matty2803 (Oct 21, 2014)

He's a bit late!! Said on Twitter yesterday he would be releasing his new sponsors at 12.  

Hopefully he does it soon though!!


----------



## Val (Oct 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like it is tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

According to Poulters Twitter it's today at 12.00 assuming he talking US time then 5pm this evening.


----------



## Matty2803 (Oct 21, 2014)

Val said:



			According to Poulters Twitter it's today at 12.00 assuming he talking US time then 5pm this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Right enough, US time, hopefully its at 5 then!!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 21, 2014)

this is really exciting...........who can it be.......will it change my life or feelings towards Ian or IJP...........will it be a well known manufacturer........or maybe just a sponsor.....or maybe his own company......zzzzzzzzz


----------



## One Planer (Oct 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			this is really exciting...........who can it be.......will it change my life or feelings towards Ian or IJP...........will it be a well known manufacturer........or maybe just a sponsor.....or maybe his own company......zzzzzzzzz

Click to expand...

So you're interested then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			this is really exciting...........who can it be.......will it change my life or feelings towards Ian or IJP...........will it be a well known manufacturer........or maybe just a sponsor.....or maybe his own company......zzzzzzzzz

Click to expand...

Yet keep in commenting - guess it would be too easy to ignore the thread as it has no interest to you


----------



## CMAC (Oct 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet keep in commenting - guess it would be too easy to ignore the thread as it has no interest to you
		
Click to expand...

have a day off Phil- it's tedious!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			have a day off Phil- it's tedious!
		
Click to expand...





What is tedious is when someone keeps clamining they have no interest but yet keep on posting on the thread 

No interest - don't post about it :thup:

Some people do have an interest in the subject


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Yup, which to me says it isn't a fully recognised name like Callaway, Nike, Ping etc, as they would normally have bag deals as well. I'm intrigued as to who he is going with.

His new bag is superb though...got one myself!
		
Click to expand...

Did think at first that Srixon could be a possible but would need to use their ball 

Could still see a Callaway deal without the bag 

Maybe Mizuno ? But see TM as the favourite

Oh and looks like his auto bio has a good old pop at Faldo - pre ordered 

Enjoy sport Bio's even though I can't understand how someone can do a bio when they are still in their 30's ( or 21 for Rooneys first )


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2014)

What about Adams.......??
Not many high profile Europeans on their books..I think..!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Imurg said:



			What about Adams.......??
Not many high profile Europeans on their books..I think..!
		
Click to expand...


Only Howell that I can think off ( if not counting Langer )

They have taken a hit in profits over the last 12 months so maybe Adams irons with TM drivers


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 21, 2014)

Els is also using Adams. but they are owned by Taylormade arent they?


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 21, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			Els is also using Adams. but they are owned by Taylormade arent they?
		
Click to expand...

He is and they are.  He's African not European though. He is a European Tour stalwart and hugely popular over here though.

I think all the likely suspects have been mentioned already, I wouldn't be surprised with any of Callaway, Adams, TM, Srixon Mizuno or Titleist.

I think most likely is partial deals such as irons from mizuno, woods from TM, ball shoe glove titleist/footjoy and IJP clothes and headgear.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did think at first that Srixon could be a possible but would need to use their ball 



Oh and looks like his auto bio has a good old pop at Faldo - pre ordered
		
Click to expand...

me too saw the snippet about Faldo and his Sergio comments on line yesterday and found it for Â£9 pre-order


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 21, 2014)

Apologies, i missed the key 'european' bit! 

my bet is titleist.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			He is and they are.  He's African not European though. He is a European Tour stalwart and hugely popular over here though.

I think all the likely suspects have been mentioned already, I wouldn't be surprised with any of Callaway, Adams, TM, Srixon Mizuno or Titleist.

*I think most likely is partial deals such as irons from mizuno, woods from TM, ball shoe glove titleist/footjoy and IJP clothes and headgear*.
		
Click to expand...

Think that sounds close to be the sort of deal I expect - same sort of deal as Donald


----------



## CMAC (Oct 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 12679


What is tedious is when someone keeps clamining they have no interest but yet keep on posting on the thread 

No interest - don't post about it :thup:

Some people do have an interest in the subject
		
Click to expand...

Humour clearly doesn't work for you

p.s how do you say clamining


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2014)

I have no doubt he'll big it up whoever but he needs to start performing again, injured as he was or not.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 21, 2014)

Signed with Titelist and Footjoy!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Allows him to continue to wear IJP


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2014)

Titleist & FJ according to Twitter 2 mins ago



[edit] Bugger, someone beat me to it


----------



## Matty2803 (Oct 21, 2014)

Will he use the Titleist bag or the IJP Design bag?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Matty2803 said:



			Will he use the Titleist bag or the IJP Design bag?
		
Click to expand...

Titliest next year - IJP for the rest of year possibly ?


----------



## Val (Oct 21, 2014)

Very surprised, Titleist not known for paying top dollar and I'd be surprised if his move wasn't financially beneficial to him.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 21, 2014)

5 iron longest iron in bag 

Didn't know that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Val said:



			Very surprised, Titleist not known for paying top dollar and I'd be surprised if his move wasn't financially beneficial to him.
		
Click to expand...


Possibly compensated a bit by his own clothing ?

Prob still a couple mil a year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2014)

And I wonder if he'll do anything with FJ and Myjoys too


----------



## matt611 (Oct 21, 2014)

Interesting there is no mention of his move on Titleist or Footjoys twitter.  You'd have thought they would promote it


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2014)

Wayman said:



			5 iron longest iron in bag 

Didn't know that
		
Click to expand...

He's a bit like me.
I can't hit a 4 iron either


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I wouldn't go for any product on the basis that someone paid bundles of money is paid to play them. I would want them to be right for me and would be happy if no pro played the clubs I liked best


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Oct 21, 2014)

matt611 said:



			Interesting there is no mention of his move on Titleist or Footjoys twitter.  You'd have thought they would promote it
		
Click to expand...

Most pro gear deals run on calendar years, so he may not be an official Titleist/FJ player until 2015, even if he's cut ties with Cobra and uses Titleist clubs for the Final Series.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Well I wouldn't go for any product on the basis that someone paid bundles of money is paid to play them.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I've gone for Ping Chris.
Cabrera, Jimenez and Westwood all pay Ping for the honour of gaming them.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 21, 2014)

Val said:



			Very surprised, Titleist not known for paying top dollar and I'd be surprised if his move wasn't financially beneficial to him.
		
Click to expand...

Beggars, choosers???


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 21, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Beggars, choosers???

Click to expand...

This.

Given he's got to parade his own clothes around there's limited companies he could go to.

Not exactly tearing it up either.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 21, 2014)

Poults needs to man up, a pro not hitting a 4iron, what ever next!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Poults needs to man up, a pro not hitting a 4iron, what ever next!
		
Click to expand...

Didnt Ye Yang win the USPga with the 6 Iron being his lowest iron ?


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 21, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Poults needs to man up, a pro not hitting a 4iron, what ever next!
		
Click to expand...


Els doesn't hit one either!


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 21, 2014)

Phil come on, even you have to admit from someone who's the higher end of the golfing profession spectrum you would expect at least a 4i in the bag.  I'm not playing my best at the moment but wouldn't be without my 4i


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Phil come on, even you have to admit from someone who's the higher end of the golfing profession spectrum you would expect at least a 4i in the bag.  I'm not playing my best at the moment but wouldn't be without my 4i
		
Click to expand...

I dont have a 4 Iron 

Doesnt matter what the club is - its the end result.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 21, 2014)

But your a 4 wedge man


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2014)

I would suggest the top end of the bag would be rather fluid depending on the type of course he's playing and that he will carry a 4 iron as and when needed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			But your a 4 wedge man 

Click to expand...

Do i get a badge for that


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do i get a badge for that 

Click to expand...

Indeed pm bob mac, he's fond of 4wedgers


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 21, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Els doesn't hit one either!
		
Click to expand...

 Being the supreme ball striker that big Ernie is we all know he could drop a 4,3 or even 2 iron in there whenever he wanted.
Team europes self proclaimed no1 man however....


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 21, 2014)

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but, who will be replacing him at the Mighty Cobra? Jocko's been playing well with his Cobra irons recently...


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 21, 2014)

Cobra see, to like the younger cooler kids.....


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 21, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Cobra see, to like the younger cooler kids.....
		
Click to expand...


Ooh, sounds like an opportunity for me then...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Being the supreme ball striker that big Ernie is we all know he could drop a 4,3 or even 2 iron in there whenever he wanted.
Team europes self proclaimed no1 man however....
		
Click to expand...

His Cobras were 3 -PW :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 21, 2014)

Matty2803 said:



			Will he use the Titleist bag or the IJP Design bag?
		
Click to expand...

Ijp tour bag for rest of 2014 then the pictured titleistbag for 2015 according poults twitter feed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Ijp tour bag for rest of 2014 then the pictured titleistbag for 2015 according poults twitter feed.
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense. Who of the upcoming youngsters would fit the Cobra target market?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Forgive me if this has already been asked, but, who will be replacing him at the Mighty Cobra? Jocko's been playing well with his Cobra irons recently...

Click to expand...

I'll expect the call from Cobra in the morning :rofl:

Seriously though, there probably wasnt many other takers for him as he has to wear his own gear.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His Cobras were 3 -PW :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You sure? He used to hit a red hybrid an awful lot when I saw him play the last couple of years?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 21, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Phil come on, even you have to admit from someone who's the higher end of the golfing profession spectrum you would expect at least a 4i in the bag.  I'm not playing my best at the moment but wouldn't be without my 4i
		
Click to expand...

You forget Poulter is in with Liverpool FC and Taylor Made in being beyond reproach to LiverpoolPhil......


----------



## One Planer (Oct 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I dont have a 4 Iron 

Doesnt matter what the club is - its the end result.
		
Click to expand...

I do  



...... And a 3 iron. How old skool am I 

As for Poults replacement at Cobra. How about someone like Bae or poaching Billy Horschel from Ping?

He likes his bright clothes. Especially troos.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 21, 2014)

How about Dubuisson, or Luiten.. Manassero or Coelsaerts?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			How about Dubuisson, or Luiten.. Manassero or Coelsaerts?
		
Click to expand...

Fancy yourself as a Dubuisson Wolfie?  Can see you with the D'Artagnan beard prowling the fairways.  And of course the flowing hair


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 21, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Fancy yourself as a Dubuisson Wolfie?  Can see you with the D'Artagnan beard prowling the fairways.  And of course the flowing hair 

Click to expand...

It's exactly how I picture myself every time I pick up the golf bag mate.. On the outside I may be more Stewart Cink, but on the inside I'm all about the Dubuisson...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You sure? He used to hit a red hybrid an awful lot when I saw him play the last couple of years?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure - certainly used a 3 Iron when he was playing around Woburn just before the PGA but he does also have three hybrids also brings in and out of bag 

But only has three wedges


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pretty sure - certainly used a 3 Iron when he was playing around Woburn just before the PGA but he does also have three hybrids also brings in and out of bag 

But only has three wedges
		
Click to expand...

Only 3 wedges, amateur


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You forget Poulter is in with Liverpool FC and Taylor Made in being beyond reproach to LiverpoolPhil......
		
Click to expand...

Ok I have read it about 4 times now and still confused


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Only 3 wedges, amateur 

Click to expand...


Poor ball striker


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			It's exactly how I picture myself every time I pick up the golf bag mate.. On the outside I may be more Stewart Cink, but on the inside I'm all about the Dubuisson...

Click to expand...

Ha ha, quality :rofl:

There's a few of us in the NW more in the Cink mould when it comes to hair.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			How about Dubuisson, or Luiten.. Manassero or Coelsaerts?
		
Click to expand...


Manassero just moved to Callaway 

Luiten would be a great fit


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Oct 22, 2014)

Phew! Now I can get back to sleeping properly again.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ooh, sounds like an opportunity for me then...

Click to expand...

Im struggling to see which part of that comment applies to you


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 22, 2014)

Well there goes any hope of a shares increase, I'm not convinced that Chav Poulter is good marketing.

Worse than that - I had Liverpool Phil 24/7 being the first to post with the gossip and I lost a quid!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't see the See the self proclaimed postman getting on with those CBs, Far too much club for a shoddy ball striker. I think we'll see a quick switch to AP1s.
Poulter playing them is like putting Postman Pat in a Lamborghini!

He would of been better off signing up with Brylcreem and sticking some old Big Berthas in the Bag.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I can't see the See the self proclaimed postman getting on with those CBs, Far too much club for a shoddy ball striker. I think we'll see a quick switch to AP1s.
		
Click to expand...

Well Homer went from the G to i series with his Pings so anything is possible


----------



## dufferman (Oct 22, 2014)

I had him down for a move to Titleist all along... shoulda' put money on it. Made sense with the clothing line being IJP.

As for Cobra 'replacing' him... do they need to? If Fowler's doing the job, why pay to have someone who isn't as cool.

Also worth noting that Jesper Parnavik (SP) is sponsered by them. And he wears a cool hat. Maybe he'll make a comeback next year.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 22, 2014)

Do people really buy clubs because a pro uses them I could not tell you what the top pro's use and certainly would not buy a set of clubs because they play them, The average H/H golfer uses deep cavity back clubs to help them hit the sweet spot and afaia no pro uses those. Just my take on this :0


----------



## gdc (Oct 22, 2014)

Ian_Bristol said:



			Do people really buy clubs because a pro uses them I could not tell you what the top pro's use and certainly would not buy a set of clubs because they play them, The average H/H golfer uses deep cavity back clubs to help them hit the sweet spot and afaia no pro uses those. Just my take on this :0
		
Click to expand...

I know - does anyone do that?

Nike have the best 2 players in the world on their books and I would never buy a set of their clubs (out of principle not cos the clubs are naff).


----------



## One Planer (Oct 22, 2014)

gdc said:



			I know - does anyone do that?

Nike have the best 2 players in the world on their books and I would never buy a set of their clubs (*out of principle not cos the clubs are naff*).
		
Click to expand...

Principle?


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 22, 2014)

Principle meaning ''can't hit them'' :thup:


----------



## gdc (Oct 22, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Principle meaning ''can't hit them'' :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't like the company.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 22, 2014)

gdc said:



			Don't like the company.
		
Click to expand...

Purely in golfing terms or the whole company in general.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 22, 2014)

Dont Cobra and Titleist/FJ operate under the same Acushnet umbrella?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 22, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Dont Cobra and Titleist/FJ operate under the same Acushnet umbrella?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.acushnetcompany.com/ourbrands.html

Sold Cobra in 2010.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 22, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Dont Cobra and Titleist/FJ operate under the same Acushnet umbrella?
		
Click to expand...

Now owned by Fila (Cobra) I believe.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 22, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



http://www.acushnetcompany.com/ourbrands.html

Sold Cobra in 2010.
		
Click to expand...

ahh didnt know that, poor Cobra


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 22, 2014)

gdc said:



			Don't like the company.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame. Their clubs are up there with the best and IMO, clothing and shoe line eclipses the rest.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2014)

Companies don't pay sponsorship without good reason. They pay pro's because people like to copy them and also it is great advertising. I can't hit a drive like Rory so buying his driver does not grab me but I may like one of his shirts, after all I have just watched it for 18 holes or so. Who doesn't want a wedge used by Phil, thinking we too can play those shots if only we used that same magic club? I personally don't purposely go out and buy clubs used by a specific pro but subliminally, who knows maybe I have.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am sure there are plenty of people that are influenced by what clubs or clothing people wear.  If not directly then it definately has an impact sublimeally.  If top players play a certain brand you would associate the brand with quality. The extra exposure will in general bring those brands into the fore front of your  mind when buying new equipment.


----------



## gdc (Oct 22, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Purely in golfing terms or the whole company in general.
		
Click to expand...

In general really - they just enter a market and sponsor (for exorbitant money) the best players within that market. A bit like Man City and Chelsea in football. 
I feel the hole I am digging getting deeper.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 22, 2014)

Interesting the 5 iron and above route- I've always had 2 iron and up, 3 iron min for any set but the 4 iron is hardly used (once a round) and with hybrids being so easy to hit it could save cash and free up space for a shot saver club instead/


----------



## Conman85 (Oct 22, 2014)

Suppose its a good signing from Titleist's point of view, his golf can't get much worse and if he wins something they can milk the clubs.

If he doesn't, they still have a loud mouth European on the books.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 22, 2014)

Blimey it seems Poults has peed on a few cornflakes in the past


----------



## Val (Oct 22, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Now owned by Fila (Cobra) I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Titleist/FJ were owned by acushnet who themselves were bought by Fila

Cobra is owned by Puma who will be a subsidiary of someone else


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2014)

I won't buy any brand of anything just because x endorses it. It want the best for my needs at the best price possible


----------



## One Planer (Oct 22, 2014)

Val said:



			Titleist/FJ were owned by acushnet who themselves were bought by Fila

Cobra is owned by Puma who will be a subsidiary of someone else
		
Click to expand...

I knew I had them Confused. 

Cheers Val.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 23, 2014)

CMAC said:



			ahh didnt know that, poor Cobra
		
Click to expand...


Why poor cobra? When owned by titleist ther were a development brand with minimal market share, since being sold their share has increased and cobra as a brand has grown hugely.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2014)

Great to see all the new gear is working well for him 

Good round today - 7 under overall and 2nd


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 7, 2014)

Gareth said:





Val said:



			Titleist/FJ were owned by acushnet who themselves were bought by Fila

Cobra is owned by Puma who will be a subsidiary of someone else
		
Click to expand...

I knew I had them Confused. 

Cheers Val.
		
Click to expand...

Just to correct Val's misconception...

Puma isn't owned by anyone else - it's the top of its tree.

In fact, it stemmed from one started by 2 brothers - Adolf and Rudolf Dassler. When they 'fell out' Adolf started Adidas (guess where that name came from!) while Rudolf created Puma.

And to differentiate....
Titleist is part of the Acushnet group that includes Footjoy and Scotty Cameron. Acushnet was owned by a US company, but was sold to a Korean equivalent that also owns the Italian brand, Fila.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 13, 2014)

New sticks seem to be working for him. -6 through 10 so far today, just one shot behind the leaders. Had 2 decent rounds in the last tournament he played too, just 2 74's let him down. Can see him contending in this tournament.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

Great to see him playing well


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 13, 2014)

Must be seriously confident with his new driver. Everyone else taking a wood off the 4th, but Poults absolutely crushed his drive down the middle. Have heard very, very good things about the 915 though, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

Certainly has a swagger about him at the moment


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 13, 2014)

Best I've seen him drive the ball for a long-time. Looks so confident with the driver in his hand, and he is letting it rip. Really giving it everything today, and it's working.


----------



## Val (Nov 13, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Just to correct Val's misconception...

Puma isn't owned by anyone else - it's the top of its tree.

In fact, it stemmed from one started by 2 brothers - Adolf and Rudolf Dassler. When they 'fell out' Adolf started Adidas (guess where that name came from!) while Rudolf created Puma.

And to differentiate....
Titleist is part of the Acushnet group that includes Footjoy and Scotty Cameron. Acushnet was owned by a US company, but was sold to a Korean equivalent that also owns the Italian brand, Fila.
		
Click to expand...

Missed this post.

Puma are the daddy and owned by Puma (or Puma SE for accuracy)

Accushnet - The Korean equivalent don't own Acushnet and Fila, The Korean company are Fila (or Fila Korea for accuracy).

All info freely available on wikipedia


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2014)

Could it also be the fact that he's playing injury free again as well


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly has a swagger about him at the moment
		
Click to expand...

He always got a swagger about him....

At least it was justified today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			He always got a swagger about him....

At least it was justified today 

Click to expand...

Spent his whole very highly successful career justifying it :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			He always got a swagger about him....
		
Click to expand...

True although when its going wrong he can be almost as surly as Monty in his prime


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spent his whole very highly successful career justifying it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You do amuse me Phil, almost as defensive about Poulter as you are with Liverpool :rofl:


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True although when its going wrong he can be almost as surly as Monty in his prime
		
Click to expand...

 They showed Monty having a go at the Sky cameraman from a years back again today. Strange considering they were celebrating his 600th tour event. It is amazingly cringeworthy. Monty explained that he gets angry at himself for hitting a bad shot. Seems to me he gets angry with everyone else.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You do amuse me Phil, almost as defensive about Poulter as you are with Liverpool :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yep will certainly defend Poulter for a number of reasons.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep will certainly defend Poulter for a number of reasons.
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough.

I have a different opinion which I'm entitled to :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			That's fair enough.

I have a different opinion which I'm entitled to :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You are indeed :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep will certainly defend Poulter for a number of reasons.
		
Click to expand...

You can defend his character, but his record is a statement of fact. He hasn't lived up to his own expectations yet, and hasn't shown any signs of it recently. I hope he does improve as I'm as big a fan as anyone (except you obviously )


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 13, 2014)

Saw his stats for the course this week pretty impressive think it was -24 for last 6 rounds.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You can defend his character, but his record is a statement of fact. He hasn't lived up to his own expectations yet, and hasn't shown any signs of it recently. I hope he does improve as I'm as big a fan as anyone (except you obviously )
		
Click to expand...

Just wait til he does Danny boy, then it will just be him and Tiger........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You can defend his character, but his record is a statement of fact. He hasn't lived up to his own expectations yet, and hasn't shown any signs of it recently. I hope he does improve as I'm as big a fan as anyone (except you obviously )
		
Click to expand...

His record isnt too bad - certainly got some big tournaments to his name plus his obvious RC record

Guess the majors with a 2nd and a 3rd being the highlights


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His record isnt too bad - certainly got some big tournaments to his name plus his obvious RC record

Guess the majors with a 2nd and a 3rd being the highlights
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunate for Poults that his amazing self belief is the thing that may actually tarnish his career.. For anyone else, he's had an amazing career, but for someone who has made some of the comments he's made, it makes it look like he's fallen short.. Such a shame that he hasn't taken just one major yet to really put the cherry on top...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You can defend his character, but his record is a statement of fact. He hasn't lived up to his own expectations yet, and hasn't shown any signs of it recently. I hope he does improve as I'm as big a fan as anyone (except you obviously )
		
Click to expand...

Undoubtedly a huge success in the RC and although he has a dozen or so European tour wins and a PGA victory he's been rather disappointing in the majors bar the 2nd place in 2008


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 13, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Just wait til he does Danny boy, then it will just be him and Tiger........ 

Click to expand...

And Pedro...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Unfortunate for Poults that his amazing self belief is the thing that may actually tarnish his career.. For anyone else, he's had an amazing career, but for someone who has made some of the comments he's made, it makes it look like he's fallen short.. Such a shame that he hasn't taken just one major yet to really put the cherry on top...
		
Click to expand...

The comment in regards Tiger is something that will haunt him defiantly - think it will be hard to tarnish his career as such but certainly will be missing that somethign special - same with Westwood and Garcia possibly


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The comment in regards Tiger is something that will haunt him defiantly - think it will be hard to tarnish his career as such but certainly will be missing that somethign special - same with Westwood and Garcia possibly
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.. I'd pay good money for each of those guys to win just one major...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Agreed.. I'd pay good money for each of those guys to win just one major...
		
Click to expand...

Definalty - plus Donald 

bet Westwood wishes he played that second shot into 18 at Turnberry a bit different and just played for the par


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2014)

Taking this off on a slight tangent then if I may, who in your opinion (there's no right and wrong clearly) has really underperformed. 

I'll start with Paul Casey. Another that has done well on the European Tour but another with a very poor major record for his undoubted ability.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 14, 2014)

Going well again today Poults. -5, and leads by 3 currently. So pleased for him, been a tough year, so good to see him back on track.


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You can defend his character, but his record is a statement of fact. He hasn't lived up to his own expectations yet, and hasn't shown any signs of it recently. I hope he does improve as I'm as big a fan as anyone (except you obviously )
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, the only player out there I'd put in a similar bracket is Garcia, he should have won so much more with his talent.



NWJocko said:



			Just wait til he does Danny boy, then it will just be him and Tiger........ 

Click to expand...

Yip, kicking around 40 in the OWGR scratching for RC wildcards :rofl: 

It's worth mentioning Poulters RC record, there is no doubt he is always up for it but it's disappointing that he has only qualified twice in 5 appearances off his own back


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2014)

He is going to NIKE so he can do the advert with Rory and Tiger , they both hit in the lounge of the house in the distance and Poults hits it 1/2 way


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2014)

JCW said:



			He is going to NIKE so he can do the advert with Rory and Tiger , they both hit in the lounge of the house in the distance and Poults hits it 1/2 way
		
Click to expand...

Your a bit late with that thought, he's already moved


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2014)

JCW said:



			He is going to NIKE so he can do the advert with Rory and Tiger , they both hit in the lounge of the house in the distance and Poults hits it 1/2 way
		
Click to expand...

He has already announced he is moving ( already using ) Titliest


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 14, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Going well again today Poults. -5, and leads by 3 currently. So pleased for him, *been a tough year*, so good to see him back on track.
		
Click to expand...

I know it's all relative, but I'd love to have a 'tough year' and only win 760k on ET! Oh and $213K in the 1 PGA tournament he played! 

Keeps the Ferarri topped up and serviced I guess!


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 14, 2014)

Haha, tough year on Tour for him. They're living in a different world to us though. He was outside the Top 60 before Final Series, so by his standards, it's not been brilliant. Did win the Ryder Cup though I suppose, not bad.


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2014)

Val said:



			Your a bit late with that thought, he's already moved
		
Click to expand...


I already know that , Our club  pro is over there with a group of members playing and they followed him yesterday and said as much , they think he is the man to beat over there :thup:


----------



## gdc (Nov 14, 2014)

Titleist must be loving the last couple of weeks.
Poults has done nothing all year then switches to Titleist and starts nailing it.
The commentators were saying today that he has picked up quite a lot of distance with his club switch - so another great endorsement for the 915.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2014)

gdc said:



			Titleist must be loving the last couple of weeks.
Poults has done nothing all year then switches to Titleist and starts nailing it.
The commentators were saying today that he has picked up quite a lot of distance with his club switch - so another great endorsement for the 915.
		
Click to expand...

See Mark Crossfield did a review of the 915 and got some extra distance. Titleist are onto a winner me thinks. It looks fantastic.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 15, 2014)

Unfortunately for Poults he is still doing the same thing of a couple of good rounds then ruining it, and today's round is another example. Until he gets it right for four rounds then he'll still be struggling ... let's hope he can do something tomorrow.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 15, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Unfortunately for Poults he is still doing the same thing of a couple of good rounds then ruining it, and today's round is another example. Until he gets it right for four rounds then he'll still be struggling ... let's hope he can do something tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope  ... My hope is a little different and if that chav clocked up an 80 something I'd be delighted


----------

